# Car denied in Florida.



## Toz (Apr 4, 2015)

So Uber says my vehicle does not qualify (FJ Cruiser) I know of a couple of drivers using same vehicle. Do acceptable vehicles vary state to state.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to have one myself....before some lady ran into and totaled it. Best vehicle u ever bought...minus the fuel economy at times. 

But to answer the question it varies city by city and sometimes it feels like month to month too. Uber never makes anything definite and they don't have to follow any type of policy...crazy.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Try to find out if you have an office in your city and go in. They might have to do it manually or something.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I used to have one myself....before some lady ran into and totaled it. Best vehicle u ever bought...minus the fuel economy at times.
> 
> But to answer the question it varies city by city and sometimes it feels like month to month too. Uber never makes anything definite and they don't have to follow any type of policy...crazy.


You know you're replying to a post from August?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You know you're replying to a post from August?


Really...site must be acting weird from this phone because it says today at 1:44am...go figure...lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Yup, I show it as recent post (yesterday), too. What made it look like it was a post from August??


It was saying that an hour ago or whenever I looked. Now it doesn't. Maybe my end was messed up for a few minutes. There were a few threads that looked old but people were replying to them. This was just one of them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

They may think you only have 4 seatbelts send pictures of your interior with the correct amount of seats if you have 5 or more.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It might be the suicide doors as well, but some areas definitely allow them. Best bet is to talk to the office there.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

4EverLate said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


POST # 10 /4EverLate : Gotta Getcha' 
Wunna Dem
"Glowstache" interior-mount devices
that attach to your Dashboard!


----------

